# Newb questions



## Texas Rattler (Aug 13, 2012)

Howdy all. My girlfriend and I have decided to work on a project together that we both can do and enjoy. I'm an automation specialist and she loves making scenery and decorations. My son loves trains and our kids like watching them. Seems like a perfect hobby.

I read the write up on setting up, about what I expected. Though I still have more questions:
I want to automated the entire layout: trains, bridges, gates, lights... Doesn't mean I want to do all this at once though. What I do want is the capability to do all this so when it comes time, I don't have to replace parts. Are controllers "expandable" meaning I can control some of what I want now and the buy an expansion to control lights and gates? If not expandable, are there recommended controllers for what I'm looking to do or can all do all of this?

We aren't sure which scale. HO looks like it has a lot to offer but the space needed to do what we want is going to be rather big. For instance, a mountain with a tunnel, bridge over a river, a small town, and a track capable of two trains is some ideas we have. Considering the size of some components, I'm I'm thinking we will need a small room to fit it all (60"x80" which will likely be crowded). Am I close or am I way off? Looks like HO is the best for detail and control, is this correct?

I'm sure there is preference but what is a good brand that minimizes problems and is compatible? For instance, Bachmann looks like they have nice digital sets but will it work with stuff like this?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I model HO, but as you say, a layout can get quite big. If you have an entire room to use, I'd recommend a shelf style layout along the walls. 

Is the space 60x80 or is that the size "table" you were planning on building? If that's the table, I'd recommend N-scale. Got a drawing of the room you're looking at?

N-scale is very nice these days and you can get full digital control and sound. If you really want to automate/expand I recommend DCC control vs DC.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

First of all......welcome to the site. I model N Scale, only because of its smaller size and the ability to do more in a smaller space. HO is also a excellent scale to model and you will find that there is a larger number of items available as compared to N Scale.


----------



## Texas Rattler (Aug 13, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> I model HO, but as you say, a layout can get quite big. If you have an entire room to use, I'd recommend a shelf style layout along the walls.
> 
> Is the space 60x80 or is that the size "table" you were planning on building? If that's the table, I'd recommend N-scale. Got a drawing of the room you're looking at?
> 
> N-scale is very nice these days and you can get full digital control and sound. If you really want to automate/expand I recommend DCC control vs DC.


I was using an example of how big I thought the table would be. We aren't sure where yet, but it would help significantly know how big each scale gets. HO has so much more available but N scale will likely be what we use due to size.

What is the difference between DC and DDC? I have only seen analog and DDC.



Carl said:


> First of all......welcome to the site. I model N Scale, only because of its smaller size and the ability to do more in a smaller space. HO is also a excellent scale to model and you will find that there is a larger number of items available as compared to N Scale.


Thank you, glad to hear from a fellow Texan. And yes, the selection seems significantly limited. Where are some good places for N scale? I have been looking at N scale supply, lot of stuff sold out.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A nice, simple description of DCC (not DDC) ...

http://www.loystoys.com/info/how-dcc-works.html

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

A minimum size for a typical HO set-up is a 4x8 sheet of plywood (48"x96") however this requires use of 22" radius max curves which can get a bit tight depending on what you want to run (larger diesels and steamers will have difficulty on those tight radii.)

What you could fit on a 4x8 in HO would fit on a 2x4 in N-scale. With the small dimensions you're talking, I'd recommend N-scale so that you don't just have a circle of track with little operation potential.


----------



## Texas Rattler (Aug 13, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> A nice, simple description of DCC (not DDC) ...
> 
> http://www.loystoys.com/info/how-dcc-works.html
> 
> TJ


Awesome, thanks TJ. So it works similar (I use this term loosely) to network protocol and uses pulse width modulation to discriminate bits. So the addresses are just like TCP/IP addresses I presume, unique to each device and sends a command unique to that device (on/off or a variable if more than one setting).


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Fifer Hobby Supply has a good selection of N & HO. Feather River Hobby seems to be good.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Texas Rattler said:


> Awesome, thanks TJ. So it works similar (I use this term loosely) to network protocol and uses pulse width modulation to discriminate bits. So the addresses are just like TCP/IP addresses I presume, unique to each device and sends a command unique to that device (on/off or a variable if more than one setting).


Bingo ... good summary.

TJ


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

With your knowledge of computer networking, you should have a great time with this hobby.....and what boy (or girl) doesn't like trains. My wife really loves the sceanery and town modeling aspect. My boy is grown and in the Navy but we had a great time with the hobby together. It's a great family hobby. Welcome to the forum.


----------

